# GPS recommendation



## ghoterman (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a Lowrance handheld gps but everything I read about the mapping software for Lowrance is BAD.I need a recommendation for a good gps with good downloadable topo maps.Thinking about a Garmin but not sure which one is best for hunting/fishing.I absolutely love the Lowrance, but the feedback on the software troubles me.


----------



## THWACKG5 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a Garmin E trex and it is junk as far as im concerned!!  Ive had it for about 4- 5 years and the thing has the worst time locating satalites, it was great for the first 3 years or so. Its been progressively gettting worse now its to the point that it can't even find its possition. 

But there are alot of people who have and like Garmins, thats why I bought mine!?!?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a Garmin 60csx that works great.


----------



## Randy (Mar 9, 2010)

01foreman400 said:


> i have a garmin 60csx that works great.



x2


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2010)

I have not seen one yet that is a handheld for the woods and sufficient for fishing big water (to me).

The 60csx is a very good choice for a handheld for land based applications.  I have been told by guys working in shops that a lot of guys being deployed overseas purchase it to take with them.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 9, 2010)

After owning a handheld GPS for a while I came to the conclusion that I rarely get into a situation that a compass and map will not get me out of. In the car, however, I use one regularly.


----------



## pnome (Mar 9, 2010)

I love me Garmin Rino 120.  Though I think I'd like more memory now.


----------



## Gnix (Mar 9, 2010)

how good does this gps show trails in cohutta?? any body used one there?


----------



## Gnix (Mar 9, 2010)

the 60csx is the one I was questioning


----------



## pnome (Mar 9, 2010)

Most trails don't show up as most of the maps available for the units don't have anything but major trails on them.  But it will show the trail on the map once you've walked it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 9, 2010)

The Garmin 60 CSX is a good unit. As far as not having hiking trail maps etc, you use the provided software to upload them. You can preplan an off or on trail hike and it will plot in your device.

The topo maps can be a bit pricey for this country boy. This source provides many maps free.

http://www.gpsfiledepot.com/


----------



## THWACKG5 (Mar 9, 2010)

Sounds like I need to upgrade to a 60 CSX!!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 16, 2010)

ghoterman said:


> I have a Lowrance handheld gps but <font color=white>everything I read about the mapping software for Lowrance is BAD</font>.I need a recommendation for a good gps with good downloadable topo maps.Thinking about a Garmin but not sure which one is best for hunting/fishing.<font color=white>I absolutely love the Lowrance, but the feedback on the software troubles me.</font>



Have YOU had any trouble with the software? 

Reason I ask is I've had a couple of high end Lowrance GPS units and the software worked as it said it would. The units did an excellent job of tracking my position, with in a few feet not just yards on many occasions. 

What exactly do you want it to do that it doesn't?   Another GPS may not do it either.

I'm just going by what you posted, but are you falling victim to the equivalent of the "what caliber is best" or "which scope is best" nonsense?

Be more specific, what do you have now, what doesn't it do that you think it should? What are you looking to do?

And if you're looking for recommendations, what specs and what budget.


----------



## CORNFED500 (Mar 19, 2010)

DeLorme gps is one that i heard was a great unit but i had not heard of them before now susposivley they are a mapping company my cousin has one and really talked good about it


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 25, 2010)

I've got an Etrex and it's great for finding ur way out of the woods back to the truck. I never thought I needed anything else. I rode to Savannnah with my daughter and her husband, they had one in the car It sure comes in handy for finding ur way around in places you might not go everyday. My youngest brother took one with us when we rode up to Michigan to get my sidcar. It was great there was this one spot where the highway we were supposed to take was closed. The detour signs just went away. We were able to navigate back to the highway without getting too lost using the GPS. Now I'm sold. I just ordered one from Cabelas. Got the Garvin 205.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (May 26, 2010)

For all that you need, and one that has worked well for me and with good reviews, go find a deal on a Magellan Meridian Platinum. 

http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/magellanmeridianplatinum.php

http://gpsinformation.us/mgoldreview/mag-plat.htm


----------



## huntingonthefly (May 26, 2010)

garmin 60csx


----------



## Frosty (May 27, 2010)

I vote for the garmin 60csx Bass Pro and REI both have them for 199.00


----------



## deadend (May 28, 2010)

I have a Garmin Rino 530hcx and it is invaluable for the way we hunt.  The radio and locating ability with other Rino users is great for finding each other in a swamp while hog hunting and we can send locations of tied up pigs to others in the group to retrieve via ATV.  I've never had a lost signal as I did with other units and it picks up satalites even under heavy tree cover.  The rechargeable battery pack lasts a week in Colorado under intermittent use and at least 2 full days when using the radio heavily.  I cannot say enough about this unit and I can use it with other FRS radio users when hunting and the range is good.  Take a look at it before you decide and yes the Garmin topo software shows most all of the trails in Cohutta.


----------

